# My baby girl is growing (and growing and growing) up!



## Jovi_Girl (Dec 4, 2012)

This is Jovi. She is a working line shepherd with a world champion pedigree. She's my first personal GSD, but my dad raised and trained narc dogs, so ive always been in love with the breed. She will be 6 months old next week and weighs 50 lbs. She's been so unbelievably easy to train (and is finally exiting her landshark phase). I'm a proud momma!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

You have every right to be a proud momma. Jovi is a lovely lady.


----------



## lionswings (Mar 24, 2013)

Pretty girl! I'll be glad when my puppies landshark phase is over!


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Beautiful GSD! Congratulations.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

She is all ears. Cutie pie.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

She is very pretty!


----------

